# Nikki



## Julie (Jun 23, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I'm assuming you have not stop celebrating.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nikki....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Nikki, please come out of the corner, for today is your day! You can do what ever you want! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 23, 2010)

Another happy birthday wish...
Enjoy every one of them,,
Life is meant to be enjoyed to it's fullest.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

Birthdays are good for you too! The more you have the longer you live.

Happy B'Day


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

yall are AWSOME!!!  thanks so much for the wishes!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

How come she gets to do whatever she wants? Not fair. (pouts and stamps feet)

Happy Bday to you sweetie!! I hope this day brings you one step closer to having all of your dreams come true!!!!

SAH MOOCH!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

i can do what ever i want because i am me and i am awsome LMAO!!!
(and i can only say this cuz im a day older and it is my birthday wish LOL)



HAHAHAHHAHAAA its gonna be a good day yall!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a joyous annual celebration of the day of your emergence into this world.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

THIS IS NOT NIKKI

She said her name was Elizabeth and she was wine maker. Thats what they all say!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rofl i knew nikki was pretty but wow i didnt know she was that pretty 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, have a good one


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

seth, nikki is NOT that pretty....troy  LOL

i HAVE however been there done that ...just wish i had her body LOL!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 23, 2010)

O wow! I want her body too lol Its amazing what some people over the internet have in common lol


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG LMAO OMG 

dont put words in my mouth !! LMAO!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I am pretty sure I am not prepared to make any comments...at ths time!!! LMAO!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 23, 2010)

Nikki, enjoy the birthday

Seth, glad to see you got the avatar running


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you!! it has been great!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

JChick, you dont look a day older then yesterday! Hope your having a great one. Looks like that girl found my cellar and my bed!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> JChick, you dont look a day older then yesterday! Hope your having a great one. Looks like that girl found my cellar and my bed!



Wade, hope your wife didn't find her in the morning. LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

i dont look a day older , cuz i look a day younger!! 

thats right folks ive found the secret of youth!!! AND I AINT SHARING!!! 


thanks wade and xanxer


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it the Carboy of Youth!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

they say wine is good for ya right!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Umm, not when your swimming in it drinking your way out!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> JChick, you dont look a day older then yesterday! Hope your having a great one. Looks like that girl found my cellar and my bed!



Yeah I am still wondering how you handled it when you woke up in the morning sober


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I just hope she found her way home.


----------



## rodo (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Nikki, hope it's been a good one.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Me sober?????????????????????????????????


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Nikki.

Hope it was a good one!!!!


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 24, 2010)

never mind the birthday wishes..

what did you get?

hehehhe 

Allie

( oh and happy birthday!)


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 24, 2010)

heheheeh 

i got 

a new tat

and a night on the town in dc

going kayaking tomorrow

and new tires on my car (MEH but it needed them )

and a HUGE box from new directions aromatherapy for my soaps n such

and some cash from family....what to buy with that huh!

but it was the best birthday in years! was the first since my 21st that i went out and did something!! it aint over yet either...gonna go out this weekend as well, i just need to convince the man to take me!


----------

